# MyCyclingLog.net



## Shaun (7 Feb 2021)

The creator of _My Cycling Log_, Michael Watts, has made the code available so I've installed it on the CC webserver and you can access it via: *MyCyclingLog.net*

You'll need to create a new user account and the CC and YACF groups will need making; let me know the group IDs and I'll get the forum signature progress tickers going again.

I'm not in a position to offer any support for the site, sorry, but please feel free to use the CC support forum to help each other out.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

